# Weekly Competition 2020-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' U R' F' R2 F R2 F2
*2. *R2 F' R2 U F2 U' R F2 U'
*3. *U' R2 U R U2 F2 R2 F'
*4. *F' U F' R2 U2 F R' U' R
*5. *R F U2 R' F R' U2 R F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R D B' U2 L' R2 D2 R' B U'
*2. *L2 U R2 U L2 B2 D R2 D2 L U2 F' D L' R2 B F2 L2 R2
*3. *L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R' B2 U' F2 U' R' D' U2 L'
*4. *D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L' F L' F' D2 F L' R' D' R'
*5. *L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' D' U' B R2 D L' U2 B U' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' B' L' Rw' B2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw D Fw2 L' R Fw' L R' Fw U B Fw' D' R' U' Fw2 Uw U' B2 F2 D2 F' R' B U R' B' R2 F2 Rw' D2 U2
*2. *Uw' Rw' R Fw2 F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw Rw' Uw L2 R2 Fw L' B Rw Fw2 L D' Uw' L Rw B2 Fw L Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 L2 B F D' L' R' Uw B Fw
*3. *B2 Fw' F2 R Uw2 R2 Uw Rw' F Rw2 R' F2 Uw' B D Uw' Fw Uw U' B Rw2 U' Rw' Uw' U' B U' B' R' D Uw2 U Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' F L'
*4. *Uw U' F2 L' F' Rw2 F' R2 U L2 D Uw Fw Uw Rw' Uw B2 R' B' Fw' R' D' Fw D' B U' R' Fw2 D' Uw2 B L' R' Fw2 U2 Rw' F2 L B' Uw'
*5. *Rw Uw2 B D' U Fw' D2 Rw' D' Uw' L' F L D L' B' Fw' D' Fw Uw2 R' Fw R U Rw D' Uw2 B D R' Fw' R2 F2 Uw U Rw2 D R2 D' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Uw' Fw' Uw U' R' Uw' Lw D Uw2 R D Uw U Rw R F2 Lw B2 Dw' Uw Bw F' D2 Fw2 Dw2 B Bw2 Rw D' F2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw Fw L2 Uw L2 Fw2 Uw Lw' Dw U2 Rw R2 U' Fw2 Rw U2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw B' Bw L' U
*2. *D2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Dw L Rw B' Bw D' Bw' D' Fw D Bw U' Bw2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 R' Dw' Bw Fw' Uw2 Bw' F' U Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 L' Bw' Fw' U' Rw F R' Dw2 Uw F2 Dw2 Rw2 R Dw U2 Bw' D L' Uw2 F Uw Fw2 Dw2 B Bw F D' L2 D
*3. *Lw' R D' Dw' U2 Lw U2 L2 Fw' Dw Bw' Lw Rw2 B' D' Dw L' Uw L' Bw2 D R' Dw' B2 Dw' Uw L2 B' F' D R D Bw' D Dw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' F' L Lw2 Fw U B2 Bw2 Rw' Dw F' Dw R B' Dw' Rw2 R U' Bw2 Fw' F Lw' Rw2
*4. *Fw F D2 Lw' Dw' Bw Rw' Bw F2 Dw' L2 B Bw' Fw' L' Lw' B Uw2 B' Fw Dw Rw' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 D2 B Fw' Lw2 D' B Bw Fw2 F' Rw' Bw U' Rw' Bw F' R' Dw' F' Lw' B' Fw2 U B' U2 Bw' L' U Rw Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2
*5. *Bw Fw2 F' Dw' Bw Dw2 L2 F2 Dw Uw' Fw' D' Uw R2 F2 D' Dw2 Lw U' L U L Lw' R B' L' R Dw Rw2 D' Uw2 F2 D Bw D' Uw' U2 Bw' R' Uw2 U B2 L F Uw2 Fw' U2 L Rw2 R2 Fw2 Lw' Bw D2 Fw' F Uw L' D' U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 2D' F' 3U' B' 3F' 2R2 2B 3F' 3R' 2U2 F2 D2 3F' 2R R D 2D' R B' U2 2F' 2D' 3U 2U2 2B 2D2 3U2 U B 2D' B' 2D2 L 2L 3R 2R 2D' U 3R' 3U2 R2 B2 2F F' 3U' 2U R 2U' R2 D' 2B F L2 3F L' F 2R' B' 2U' B2 2D' 2F' F 3R D2 2D L2 3R2 2F2
*2. *2D 3F L2 2F D' 2B2 2F' F2 2U2 F' L' 3R' 2B' 2U' 2B' U' 3F' D 2U B' L2 3F' 2F' 2D' L 3R2 2R2 R D' U' F2 3U2 2B' 2L' 2R2 U 2B2 2F2 2D R2 2U 3F2 L2 3R' 3F' 2F2 3U U F2 2R' B L' 3F' 3U 3F 2U' B' 2B2 3F' F L2 3R 2B' 2F 2U2 L 3R' R2 2D2 B2
*3. *B U' 2F 2U2 3F' 2F2 2R2 2U2 2L 2R D 3R' 2R2 2F' R 3F 2R' B2 U 2F U2 B 3F2 2U2 3R2 D2 2D 3U 2U2 U' L' 2F' 3R' 2F2 L2 F 2R' B' 3F' D U' 2F' 3R2 3F2 2L2 D 2D' F2 2R 3U2 2U 3R2 2B 3F2 2L2 2R2 B2 2F F' D' 2D2 2U2 U' 2F2 2U' B2 2F2 3R' 3F' 2U
*4. *F' D2 2L F D2 2U' B' 2U R B 2R2 R' 2D 3F' 2D F' 2L 3R R 3U 2U' R2 2D 2F2 3R2 R' 2F 2L' 3R' 2U2 U L R' 3U2 B' 3F' 3U2 B 2B' 2D R' B' 2U B2 D 2U' 2R 3U2 U B 2R' 2D' 2B2 2D 3R B 2B' 2L R' 2F' 2R' 3U 2B2 2L' 2D2 3F 2F 2D F L
*5. *2L 2R' 3F2 R' 2B 2R 3F' 2D 3F 2L 2U2 U' F2 D 2D U2 B' U 2R F' 2D' 3R 2D B' 2L2 F2 D' 2U' U 3F 2L F2 L' 3U' U' B 2F2 F' 2D' R 2U2 2B 3F2 2F' 3U2 R 2U2 B' 3F L' 3R 3F2 F' U2 3F' F 2D' U' L2 2F 2U 3F' U' L 2L2 R D 3U2 3F' 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 3D2 B2 3B' 3D R' F2 2D' 3R2 2D' B2 R 2B' R' F2 3R' 3B' 2F' 3D2 R2 2B2 3F 3D 3R' 2R R B 3D' 3L R' 2B 3F2 D2 3D L' 2R' U 3B2 3D 2B' 3L F2 3R 3U' 3R2 2R' R 3D' 3L 3B2 2F F' D' 2D2 3U' B 3B 2F' 3D 3F L' 2D2 L' 3F2 2D 3R' B' 3F 2F2 U' F2 D' 2U 2B2 L' R' 3D 2L B2 3F2 F' 3D 2L2 2B 2U' 3B' F' 3L' R D' 3U' 3B 3D' U 3B2 F2 2D' 2F U' F'
*2. *2B' 2U B2 2B2 2R 3F2 L2 2U2 L 2L' 3L2 3B2 L D2 B' D' B2 3B F D 2B 3B F2 U' B 2D' 2U 3B2 L' D' 2D2 3R' U' F' R2 B2 3B 2L' R B 3F' 3U2 2R2 2D 3D2 3F2 3L2 2F 2R' 2B2 R2 3B 3F2 2F U' 3B' 2F' U2 3L' R' 2U' 3R2 B 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F F 3R2 3D L2 3R2 R' U2 3L' 2D' R D 2U' L2 3U2 U 3B' R' D2 U 2L2 3L D 3L 2U' B 3B2 2F' 2L B2 2U2 2R2 D U2
*3. *2L2 3U2 F2 U2 3F' 2F' R 2U' 3F 3R' 3B2 2D2 3D2 3U L' 3L' B' 3D' 3F2 D2 U L 3L' 3R2 2R2 3F 2F 3L' 3D2 3F2 3U 2L2 2B' 2U' L' 2L 3B2 3F F 2D 2R R 2B D' 2R' 2F' 3L 2B2 3F L2 B' 3R' 2R 2D' 3D2 2L2 2B2 3F' L' 2R' 2F' 3D2 U 3L' 2D2 2U L B 2D' 2L2 2D F' L' F 3D2 3L 2R' 3B F2 3U2 B 3U' L 3D' R D' U2 L 2D 3D2 2R' 2F D 2L2 3R 2R' 3B2 2F2 D' 3F
*4. *B2 3D 3F 2D 2R 2U' 2L2 2F 2R' 2B2 2D' 3U' 3B L' 2L' 3D R' 3D B 3R D 3R2 U L' 2U U 3L R' 3D 2R' 2F2 R 3B2 2F2 F' R F' 3D2 U' 3R2 R 2B2 D2 B 3B' 2R' R2 B' 3R2 3F2 2L R' 3B 2D2 3L 3R 2U2 U 3B 3F' 2D2 3R' 3B F 3U' 3L' 3R2 2R 3U 2F 2U 2L2 R 2F L 2L 2R' 3B 3R' 2F2 2L' 3U' L' 2L 3D 3U' 2L D' 2U B L2 F 2R' 3B' F 2L 3L' 3R' 2R' 3F2
*5. *2R R2 2U2 2F2 2R2 2D 3L' D 2R B' 3B2 2U2 L 2U' B 3F2 2F2 2D2 U 2R' R' U 3F' 2D2 3U 3B 2F F2 D2 2D2 2F L2 D' B' R2 2B' 2F' 2D2 F U' 3R R 2B' F2 L' 2U2 2R2 F2 2R2 2B' 2D2 3U' 2L' 3B' 3F' 3R' D 2R' 2D' 3R D2 2R2 2U 3R 3B 2L' 2R2 2U2 3B2 2F2 D2 2L' B2 2B 3B2 3D 3B 2L2 3R2 B2 R' 3F' 2D' 2L' 3F' U' 2L' 2F' 3R' 2R2 2U' 3F R' F' 2R2 B' 2L' 2U' 3B 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F2 U' F' U2 R U' F
*2. *R F U2 F' R F' U2 F' U
*3. *F' R F R2 F U' F2 U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B F' D F' B2 D' U' R2 D R2 L2 U' B' F U2 D' F' D' Fw Uw2
*2. *F2 B2 D2 R' F' U L2 B' D2 B' R2 D B D' R L F2 B R' Fw Uw2
*3. *F' D B2 R2 D' R2 U L F U' F2 B2 R' L' D2 R' B2 F2 D2 U2 R Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 Uw Rw B' D' Uw' Rw2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F Uw' Rw R2 U' B Fw' D2 Rw' Uw' U' B Fw' R Uw B' Fw Uw' U' Fw'
*2. *L2 Rw' D U' Fw' D2 U2 Rw F2 D2 Uw U' Rw Uw2 R F2 D' B Fw L R' F' Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 D U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R' B2 Uw Rw Uw' Rw Uw Fw2 F'
*3. *L2 D' U B' L' D U B L F2 L' B' L' Rw' Uw2 U2 F L' U' Rw U Rw' D R2 B R Fw U F2 D F2 D Fw' Uw' U' Rw' R U' L' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L B Fw2 Dw L B' Bw F2 R F' L' Lw2 Rw D' Uw L B' D F' Lw R Dw' Uw2 B Bw' F' D2 U Lw2 R' Uw2 Bw D' Dw2 Bw D' U2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 L' B2 D L2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 U' Bw2 F D U B' Bw2 Lw Fw2 L' Rw' R
*2. *U Fw2 F2 Lw2 D2 B2 Bw F' Uw2 U Lw F2 Rw2 R2 B Uw2 Bw D2 Dw' Uw2 U' Fw' U' B' L' Bw2 Dw L' B2 R2 D Rw Uw2 Lw R' Uw' R Fw2 Uw Rw B2 Fw' L2 D2 Dw B Bw2 Lw' D Dw' Bw F2 Uw Fw2 Rw' D Lw' U' R Uw
*3. *Lw2 Uw2 F2 R Bw' D2 L2 Rw' Bw2 U Rw2 B Uw Bw Dw2 L' B' R2 D2 Fw2 Lw Fw' D2 Uw' U' B D2 Dw2 Uw U L Dw R U L Rw' R Bw2 F' U' L2 Fw' R Dw Bw Rw' Fw' F' R' F D' F' Dw R Bw Dw' Bw' Uw' Rw' Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2F2 F' 2U 2L' 2B R 2F' 2R D 2U2 R 2D2 3U 2U2 3F2 2U' U 2L' 2U2 3F' 2L2 2F2 R' D L 2F' R D 2R 2F2 F L' B' 2B' 2D' 2U' U2 L 2D 2R 3F 3U' 2L' 2B 2R 3F' 3R2 2R R 2B U R' U' B 3U' R2 3F' 2U 3R2 2B' 2F' D L 3R R2 2F' 2D L' D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2B R' 3U 3L2 3D' U 3F2 3L2 2R 2B2 3B' 2U' U L 3L D' 2D2 2B2 D2 U' L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 2D2 F D' U2 2B U' 3F2 2R' 3D' 3U2 2R' 2D' 3L' F D2 L 3D L2 3F' 2F' 2R2 2D' 2U' L2 3L2 3R2 2R' 3D' 2B2 2L2 2F 3R' 2R F' R U' F 3U2 2U U2 2L' 3R2 2B2 F' L2 2L 3B 2U2 2B 3F 2F2 U R2 D2 3F2 3D 2R2 2F' 2R' F' R' 2F F' 2L 3L' F' 3D2 2B' 2F 3L' 3D U 3R D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 L F2 D R B2 F' L' F' B2 L' R2 D F' L' R' F L' D2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *D L2 R B D F' L' R2 D2 L' B2 L B2 R' L B U' L D2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *B' U' D' B L U R2 L D2 F' U' D' F2 U2 B' U D' F' U2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *F' D2 F' D' F R' L' U R2 L D2 U L2 B2 R2 B' L U L D2 R2
*5. *B2 R' D' U F R' U' D' F2 U F' L' D' F R' U D' B F' D2 L2 Fw Uw'
*6. *B L2 R' B F L U B2 L' D2 L F' B U L R2 U L2 R Fw' Uw'
*7. *R' D' U' L2 F L' B2 U' B' D2 R2 B R F2 U L U2 F2 U L' Fw' Uw'
*8. *U' R' D2 L' B R2 L' B' R D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' U' D2
*9. *R' L' U R2 B2 D F' U2 L D2 L B R F' L' F2 U' B2 R D L2 Fw Uw'
*10. *D' F2 R F2 D' B' R2 L D F L' U' L' B' F' U B2 R2 B' D' Fw' Uw
*11. *L F U2 L2 D2 U' L' R F D B2 L B' U2 L U D R L2 B2 R Fw Uw
*12. *D2 B F2 U2 B' R' D2 R U' F' D' B' L' F2 B L2 D' R' D L F' Rw Uw'
*13. *L F2 U2 L F2 R2 L2 B' U B L2 D F L2 B' R2 L B R' F L2 Fw' Uw
*14. *D2 R2 U F2 B L U2 D' L2 U F2 B' U' F' R' F B' U' F D' Fw Uw2
*15. *U R B U2 B' R D' L2 R U D F R F2 U' D2 R' D' B' R2 B Rw' Uw
*16. *D2 L' F2 L2 U L' B R' U R L' B2 R' F' D2 U2 F D' R' U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *B' L2 R U' D' F' D' L U2 F2 L F D' R F2 B2 D F R Fw Uw
*18. *B R' B F R2 F2 B2 D' R F' D2 F' R L2 D2 U2 R' U2 D B R Fw' Uw'
*19. *B R' D2 L' B R2 F2 U' R2 F2 B D' U F2 U2 R F2 R2 L U2 Fw Uw2
*20. *U' B' D' U' B' F' U' L' D2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 Uw
*21. *D2 F2 U D B U' R2 D2 U B' L F' D2 L R' D2 R' F' L' Fw Uw
*22. *R' U F2 B L D2 F2 L' B' D' U B' U B2 L D L2 D' B' Rw Uw2
*23. *U' F D B' F U R B2 F R2 U R2 U D' F U2 R D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*24. *D' U B2 D2 B2 D F B R' B2 U' L D' R' U R' F U L2 B U2 Rw'
*25. *R2 F L2 F' L2 R' D' U2 L' U' D B2 L' B L2 U B' L2 U' Fw Uw2
*26. *F2 L2 R' B F2 U F2 B U' F B' U D' F2 B' L F2 U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*27. *F2 R F L' F2 L2 U' B' F L' F' L F' D L U2 F' D U Fw' Uw2
*28. *B2 R' F' D F D R2 L' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 L B2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*29. *R2 B D R' F' U2 R2 D L' D B2 F' L B2 L' D L U B' U D Fw' Uw
*30. *R2 B2 R2 F' U2 D B2 D L' U D2 F2 L' B' R' L' D2 B2 U' D L Fw Uw'
*31. *L2 D2 B2 F U F L2 D2 F' D' U F2 R2 F2 R' L D' L' B L2 Fw' Uw'
*32. *D B' F R D' F B' L2 B' F U F L' D' B R U R F' R U2 Fw' Uw
*33. *L' F D2 R U2 B' R' D' U F D U' R U R B D2 R' F2 Uw2
*34. *D2 R' U L' B' D' R' L' U' D2 F2 L2 B2 L' D F U2 D' B R2 Fw Uw
*35. *U F U F' L U' R2 L2 D' R' D2 U2 R2 U L' F' U2 F' U Rw' Uw
*36. *D U2 F' U' D2 B' L B D' B' R' U L R F2 L' R B L2 Fw' Uw
*37. *F' U' L2 R' U2 B' D' R' L U D' R2 L' F D' R B U' D2 F L' Fw' Uw
*38. *B R' L' B2 L F L' U2 F2 R D2 U2 R B R' D' F2 D' U B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *U F2 U2 B' L' R2 U2 R' D' F2 D2 B D U' F' U' L F L U' Rw
*40. *B' D' L' R2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D2 U' Fw Uw
*41. *U F2 D2 U2 R D U' F2 U2 R' F D2 B' F' D F' B' R F' R2
*42. *B2 F2 R L' F2 L D2 F2 U' B L2 B D F B' R2 B R' D L2 Fw Uw
*43. *D2 R' L' D2 B' D L2 D' L F U' D B2 U L' F R2 D B' R' Fw Uw'
*44. *U F' R B2 L D2 B2 D' L2 F U' L F' R2 D' B' L2 D F2 Rw' Uw2
*45. *B F L2 D2 U B F' R U' D2 R' B' L2 B' D L' R' D' U' L Fw' Uw2
*46. *U2 B U2 F2 L R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R' L2 F2 R U2 R' F' B D' F2 Rw' Uw
*47. *D2 L' U2 B F U' L D' U2 B2 U' D' B2 R2 U2 R L U B L2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *B2 R' B F R' U2 R2 U B2 L R' F B R' F2 B2 R' U2 B' R' F Rw2 Uw2
*49. *F B' D F' L2 R2 D F' L2 R' D' B2 U R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 F R Fw' Uw
*50. *R D U2 R U' L R2 D2 F' B' D F2 B2 D' F L' R B2 F2 L' R Fw' Uw2
*51. *L2 U' D B2 D F D2 R' L' U' B' D' B L2 U2 D' F2 R L2 U D' Fw' Uw
*52. *R' L F R2 F' U2 D' F' L' U' R D2 U' R' U2 D2 B L2 U2 Rw2
*53. *F' D' L' F L F2 B U R' L' U' R U B' F L' R B' L B R' Fw Uw2
*54. *F D L2 D2 L' B' R B D F2 R B U' D L B2 R' B2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*55. *B' U R U F B2 L2 B' D2 F' D' R2 L2 D' R' L2 D' U2 B' U2 Fw Uw
*56. *R' L U2 R' F' L F' R2 U2 B D2 L' F L D' L2 F' L D U Rw2 Uw2
*57. *R' B' D R' B U' R D' L' B' D L' B R' D U L R D2 F2 L2 Fw Uw2
*58. *U F2 R2 D F2 B' L U' R2 B R2 U' F2 L' U2 L B2 F' D L U Rw2 Uw2
*59. *B L' R F' U' F2 R' U2 L' B L F' L' R2 B' R2 L B2 D2 Fw Uw'
*60. *F' L R2 B2 F2 U2 R B D2 L D U2 B2 F' R' B R2 B R' L F' Rw' Uw2
*61. *F' R' D' F' B' D B' L2 D2 R B' U' R U2 D R' D F2 R2 D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*62. *F' U' B U' L R' D2 F' U' F L2 D R L F' D2 L' R B Rw2 Uw'
*63. *R B2 F L2 F' L' F2 R' D2 F' D2 B' F L' R' D U2 B F' U Rw Uw2
*64. *R B2 F' U2 L F B D L' F2 D R' B D F R' U D2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*65. *F L2 F2 U L' D L' D' B U2 B2 F2 U' F D2 U2 L' F2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*66. *L' D' F D' L B2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 F' B2 L' F' L' R U B2 U F Rw' Uw2
*67. *F2 R F2 D L' R2 D2 U' R2 D' F D R F2 D U' L' U' B Rw' Uw2
*68. *L2 U F U2 L' U' B2 U' D L R2 F L' U L' R B D' L' R2 U' Fw Uw
*69. *F' D B' U B2 L U2 B2 U F' D B F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F L' Fw' Uw'
*70. *R U2 L' U D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R F B' D' F L2 U' B U R2 L2 Fw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' F' L B2 R2 U B2 R' D2
*2. *R U2 L' F L' U' B L' D' R B2 R2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F
*3. *L2 R2 B' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L' D2 B' L2 D' R U2 R B' F'
*4. *D B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 B' F2 U2 L D' F U' L' U F2
*5. *F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 L2 U' B' L F2 R2 F2 D U L' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' R2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F D2 R D F2 D' B D2 F' R2 D2
*2. *D B2 D F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U B2 R B F D2 L B' U R' D' F
*3. *D' R2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' L' R' B2 D2 U2 F L D' R2
*4. *L2 F U2 L2 U2 B L2 F' R2 B2 D' L' B2 U B2 D U L D'
*5. *R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' L F D L' R' D2 R B' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' B' U F L' D2 L2 U L' F2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D B2
*2. *F2 U' B2 D' U B2 F2 U F2 L2 U F' U F2 L' U' F R D' F
*3. *D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B' R' U' L' B' D2 L' R'
*4. *L2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D' B2 D' L B U2 F U' L' B'
*5. *F' R' U' F D' L D R' U B2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R B2 L B2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U F2 U' F2 U B' U' F2 L2 R2 F D2 L' B' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 U B2 U R' D B' F2 D' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 R' F2 R U2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 B' L F2 D' L2 U R B' D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F' R U F' R U R'
*3. *R D2 U2 B2 R U2 L F2 D2 L' U L2 F' D' B2 U2 B' D' R
*4. *Fw' R2 U2 L2 Rw2 B2 D' F' D2 Uw2 U Fw Uw' B2 F' Rw' F2 R U' F U B' F Rw' R2 B' Fw' L2 Rw' U R2 D R2 Uw' B D L2 Rw B' L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' R U2 R U F2 R U'
*3. *R2 D R' B' R F R2 D2 F' U F2 L' D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R
*4. *Uw2 B2 U' R2 Fw L' U' R F2 Rw' R' Fw U B D' Uw2 Fw L2 U' R' B' R2 F' L2 Rw' R2 U' B D R Uw' L D' U' Fw2 L2 D' U2 Rw2 D
*5. *Dw Bw2 F2 D2 F' Dw Uw' U' B2 Bw' F2 L' Rw' Fw' L' B' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw Fw' F' R2 U2 R Dw' Rw2 D2 U2 Bw R2 D L Rw U2 L' R2 U' Bw L2 D Uw' L2 Bw F' Dw2 B' Bw Uw' R D' R F2 Lw2 R' Fw2 R' D2 Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U R U2 R F2 R F U'
*3. *D2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 L2 F' D L U L' U'
*4. *B' L2 Fw2 Rw' U L2 Rw' Fw' F Rw Uw B2 Fw2 U2 Fw' D Fw' Uw' L' Rw' Fw U Rw' Uw Rw' B2 Fw' F' D' L2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw Uw' R U' Rw2 Uw' R'
*5. *F Rw Bw' Fw Dw' Uw' F Dw' Uw Bw' Rw' D U Rw Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw Rw Fw2 R2 D' Lw' Bw2 D Uw Rw R Uw' Fw F' U' R2 Bw U L Lw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' L2 Bw2 F' D U' Rw Bw R2 Dw' Uw B' Rw F' U2 F2 L
*6. *2D' 3U' 3R' F' 2D' L' 2D L F 2R 2F F R D' 2D2 2B' 2U2 2B2 L 2U' 2L 2B 2U' B2 2B2 U' 2F' 2R B2 2B 3R 2F' F' 2D 2R R' 2D' 2U 2B 2U 2R' B' 2B' 3F L2 B L' 2F 2L' B' 2F' 2D2 2U' 3R U' L F D' 3U2 2R' U2 2F' 2U' L' B2 U' 2F2 L' 2L2 2U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F U' F U' F2 R' U2
*3. *L' D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D L F2 L' F R' B2 R D' U'
*4. *D Fw L Rw Uw Rw2 Uw Rw D U2 B' Fw2 Rw' F R2 B' Uw2 R' D R' B Fw2 F D2 B Rw2 U F2 Rw' F2 D' F2 U' F2 L' R' D R' D' Uw'
*5. *Lw' Rw U Lw' F Lw' Bw' R2 Fw' F D' Dw Bw D Dw2 U R2 U2 Rw' R Fw' Lw' R' Uw' F' L R Bw L2 Bw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Bw2 D Uw2 L Lw2 Rw Dw2 Bw' Lw' B' Lw' R2 Fw2 U' Lw Rw2 R' F' Dw2 Uw L2 D2 Bw' Uw' Rw F L2
*6. *3F' D 3U2 3R' 2F 2U2 2R' 2F' D' 2D2 2U U' B2 R2 2U' 2F' 3U 2F' 2R' F2 U' 2F' L2 2F' L2 R B2 F U 2R2 2B2 3R 2U R U2 B 3F' 2U' U' 3F F' L2 U2 B' 2B2 2U' 2B' 3R R' D F U' 2L D B' D U' B L' D' 2U R D' L' 2L D' 2D2 2U2 2B' F
*7. *3D F2 3D2 L 3U2 L2 3L R' 2U2 2R2 2D' 2R' 3F2 2F D' 2F2 3L F' 3D2 R2 F 2L' R' 2B F' 2R U 3B 2F2 F' 2R' 3F' U' 3B 3F' R2 2U 2F2 U 3F 2D2 3D2 2B 3B' F2 3R' 3F' 3D2 2U 2F' L2 3L R2 2B 3B 3D 3U2 U' 2B2 2F D2 3D 3F2 R2 2F 2D 3B' 3F U2 3L 3U U' 3L' 3U' R2 B2 3F2 2D2 3D' 2U2 B' 3B' D2 F' 3L' B D2 2L2 2R' U' F U' F' D2 3L2 3R2 2R2 2B' R' 2F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR2+ DL4+ UL2+ U0+ R5+ D1- L3+ ALL5- y2 U1- R6+ D3- L5+ ALL2+ UR 
*2. *UR2- DR0+ DL5- UL5+ U2+ R3- D2- L2- ALL6+ y2 U2- R5+ D1- L3+ ALL5- DL UL 
*3. *UR3+ DR0+ DL5- UL0+ U4+ R0+ D5+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R2- D5+ L3- ALL1+ DR DL 
*4. *UR2+ DR1- DL0+ UL0+ U6+ R6+ D2- L3+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R4- D3+ L2+ ALL3- UR 
*5. *UR2+ DR5+ DL2+ UL3+ U2- R5+ D2- L5- ALL4+ y2 U6+ R3+ D5+ L5+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' R B' L B' L' U' l r' b u
*2. *U' L' R B' R' L B R' l b u'
*3. *L U B U' R' U L' R l r' b'
*4. *U L B L' R U R' l b u
*5. *R U' L B R B' U' R l' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) /
*3. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (4, 0)
*5. *(6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R B U B R B R U L'
*2. *R B L' U B U R' L R B R
*3. *R U B U R' U B R L' R' B
*4. *R B R' B R' U B U' B R' U'
*5. *R L R' B U' B L R U B' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F2 U' F2 U F R2 U' R2
*3. *R2 B' L2 F L2 F R2 F' U2 F L2 U' B L' D2 R' F L R U L2
*4. *B2 F' R2 U B' L' Uw' F' D2 U L U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 Rw' F2 L' Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 D2 R2 B' Fw' D2 Rw' R' D' F2 Uw2 U L B D2 L2
*5. *Dw Uw' L' D Bw' Fw' F' Dw' U' B' Bw' Fw' Rw2 R Fw2 U2 R Dw' Lw2 D2 U' Bw Fw Rw2 R2 B' F R Fw Uw Lw' Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw B2 R' Uw R D B' D Uw2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 D' Dw2 R Dw F2 L' F L Uw' L Rw' Fw Lw' B
*OH. *B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 U' F2 L' U L2 U F2 D' L'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4+ DL6+ UL5+ U5+ R6+ D5+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R2+ D1+ L4- ALL2- DR 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L U' L' R' L' B L l' r'
*Square-1. *(4, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 4) /
*Skewb. *R U L R L B' L' B' L' R' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b l' r b l' b F L' R' B L F R' B F
*2. *l' f' F l f r' R' b' r L R B L' B L R F'
*3. *B l' r b f' l' L' f' l L' B F' R' F' R' F'
*4. *L' l' f r b L R B' F' L B' R B F L'
*5. *R B' l b' f r b L' F' L' B F' R F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U' R' Lw Rw' L Uw L' R' Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' Lw' Uw' Rw Uw Bw u' l r b
*2. *Lw B Uw' Lw U' Rw L' B Lw R B Uw Bw Rw' Lw Uw' Lw Bw Lw' u' l'
*3. *Lw' L' R' Lw' U' B Lw Uw B Lw Bw L' Uw' Bw Rw' Lw Rw Bw' Rw u' l r'
*4. *Uw L' Uw' Rw U Bw' R B' Uw Lw L B' Rw Uw' Rw' Lw Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw Rw u r b
*5. *Lw B' Lw U' R Bw Uw' U' L' R B' Rw Bw' Rw Uw Bw' Uw Bw Uw' Lw u' l r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D2 L U L U2 R D R D L U L U R2 D2 R U L2 D R D R U2 L3 D R2 U L2 D R2 D R U3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D L2 U L D R D R U2 L D R2 U L3 D R D L U R3 D L D L2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L U L D3 R U L2 U2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 U R U2 L D3 R U3 L D L D2 R2 U2 L2 U R D2 L2 U R D2 L U R2 D L2 U3 R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L2 D R D R U2 L U R D L U L D2 R2 U R U L2 D R D R D L3 U R U2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R U L2 D R D2 R U L2 U2 R D R D L D L U3 L D3 R U2 R D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 L2 R' B' U' R F' D B R' D' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' B2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 F' L' B2 D' F' L B R F U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' D F R' L F2 B R F L' B D B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L B2 L U F U' R2 D F R U L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L B2 L B2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F D L R2 B' U2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 B' R2 F' L U2 L' B L' F R2
*2. *F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F' D2 L' R B2 U' R2 D B' U2
*3. *B L2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' L B' F2 R' U2 B D2 F' D' F'
*4. *U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 L' D R D2 B R B D F' L2
*5. *B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B R' D2 F' R2 B' D B' L F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UB RF UF UR UL LB UB UL LB UB UR RF UF RB LF UF UR UB RB UB LF UF UR UL LB RB UR DL DF LF UL UB DL DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB+2 UR RB-2 DR+ DB+2 LB DB DR+2 UR UL LB UL+ LF+2 UL LF UL+2 UR LF+ UF+2
*2. *UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UF UR UF UL LB UB UR UF UL LB RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UB UL UB RB UR RB LF UF UL UB RF UF UR UB LF UF DB RB DL DF LF UL DL DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DL+2 LF UF DL LF UF+ RF+2 UF RF-2 RB+
*3. *UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UL LB UB UR UF UL UF LB RF UF UL UB LB UB RB LF UL UB UR UF RB UR UB UR RB UB UL UF LB UL DB RB DF RF UR UB LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UB+ LB UB+2 RB- UR+ UF- RB+ DL+2 DB+2
*4. *UB UR UL UB UL UB UL UF LB UL UB RF UF UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UB RF UR RB LF UL UF LF UL UF UB UR UL UB UL RB DL LB DL DF DR DB RB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 RF- UF+ UL+ UF UL DR DB LB+2 DL+ LB DL LB+ DL+2 DB DL DB+2 DR+ RF DB LB+2 DR+2
*5. *UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UB UL UB RF UR RF UR UF UL UB RF RB UB UR RB UR RB LF UF RF UF UL UF DB LB RB DB DR RB UB DF RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF LF LB+2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR+2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2020)

The false results that were being entered have been removed, along with the post that indicated it was being done.

Again, if you see someone providing false results, please contact me directly, rather than posting - unfortunately often the people posting such results are simply looking for attention, so naming them gives them what they want. It is better if you contact me privately instead so I can remove them quietly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2020)

Results for week 50: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, JoXCuber, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(116)
1.  1.35 Charles Jerome
2.  1.44 Mat XD
3.  1.55 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.64 BrianJ
5.  1.77 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.78 Legomanz
7.  1.91 JoXCuber
8.  1.99 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2.24 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  2.52 Rubadcar
11.  2.56 Eamon
12.  2.63 wuque man
13.  2.83 KardTrickKid_YT
14.  2.89 sean_cut4
15.  2.90 MrKuba600
16.  2.93 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  3.08 Luke Garrett
18.  3.16 Cale S
19.  3.17 NathanaelCubes
20.  3.20 BraydenTheCuber
21.  3.24 Kylegadj
22.  3.31 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  3.36 Dream Cubing
24.  3.45 Oxzowachi
25.  3.48 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26.  3.49 DNF_Cuber
27.  3.54 AdrianCubing
27.  3.54 GTGil
29.  3.55 jihu1011
30.  3.57 VIBE_ZT
31.  3.68 sigalig
32.  3.72 the dnf master
33.  3.82 tJardigradHe
34.  3.84 Shadowjockey
35.  3.86 BMcCl1
36.  3.92 MCuber
37.  3.96 midnightcuberx
38.  4.01 BradenTheMagician
39.  4.10 xyzzy
40.  4.12 wearephamily1719
41.  4.21 DGCubes
41.  4.21 Fred Lang
43.  4.22 NewoMinx
44.  4.30 MLGCubez
44.  4.30 MichaelNielsen
46.  4.32 Aadil ali
47.  4.44 Antto Pitkänen
48.  4.45 Liam Wadek
48.  4.45 Cuz Red
50.  4.47 Julio974
51.  4.48 Cooki348
52.  4.60 Ali161102
53.  4.64 RealNaoh
54.  4.67 MattP98
55.  4.72 50ph14
56.  4.80 d2polld
57.  4.84 vishwasankarcubing
58.  4.88 Raymos Castillo
59.  4.89 Micah Morrison
59.  4.89 Caleb Rogers
61.  4.91 cheaj99
62.  4.96 HelloKIMKIM
63.  4.98 typeman5
64.  4.99 Boris McCoy
64.  4.99 Comvat
64.  4.99 NintendoCuber
67.  5.00 ichcubegerne
68.  5.08 fun at the joy
69.  5.19 Milonatr108
70.  5.23 lumes2121
71.  5.25 abunickabhi
72.  5.28 trangium
73.  5.36 VauZed
74.  5.37 Ash Lakh
75.  5.38 Heewon Seo
76.  5.39 begiuli65
77.  5.50 TheCuber12345
78.  5.53 Isaac Latta
79.  5.59 FLS99
80.  5.64 Delta Phi
81.  6.05 TheSlykrCubr
81.  6.05 qwr
83.  6.09 Lewis
83.  6.09 joshsailscga
85.  6.36 Bilbo7
86.  6.39 Nika
87.  6.50 MJS Cubing
88.  6.63 Hunter Eric Deardurff
88.  6.63 GAN CUBER
90.  6.65 nevinscph
91.  6.73 Mike Hughey
92.  6.80 LittleLumos
93.  6.81 ryan_soh
94.  7.09 breadears
95.  7.13 TheEpicCuber
96.  7.68 SpeedCuber6304
97.  8.17 f_roerick
98.  8.19 Sato Hikaru
99.  8.44 HippieCuber
100.  8.66 Sapphire Cubing
101.  8.80 Jrg
102.  8.96 Rubika-37-021204
103.  9.12 One Wheel
104.  10.03 freshcuber.de
105.  10.39 sporteisvogel
106.  10.48 Zaphod42
107.  11.05 Joshua smith the cuber
108.  11.28 KP-20359
109.  12.42 Jacck
110.  12.65 Akram Hayajneh
111.  13.92 Jorjais
111.  13.92 MatsBergsten
113.  14.98 Curtis
114.  15.67 flyingk
115.  18.87 PCCuber
116.  DNF JLSH


*3x3x3*(150)
1.  6.23 Luke Garrett
2.  7.05 BrianJ
2.  7.05 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.12 OriginalUsername
5.  7.51 Varun Mohanraj
6.  7.52 wuque man
7.  7.77 Khairur Rachim
8.  7.88 Charles Jerome
9.  7.89 tJardigradHe
10.  7.95 Christopher Fandrich
11.  8.06 riz3ndrr
12.  8.17 Eamon
13.  8.24 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  8.58 Micah Morrison
15.  8.61 Heewon Seo
16.  8.62 Dream Cubing
17.  8.88 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
18.  8.90 Cale S
18.  8.90 thecubingwizard
20.  9.22 KardTrickKid_YT
21.  9.32 RealNaoh
22.  9.41 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  9.43 Rubadcar
24.  9.44 Oxzowachi
24.  9.44 jihu1011
26.  9.48 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  9.66 Isaac Latta
28.  9.70 BraydenTheCuber
29.  9.72 JoXCuber
30.  9.76 vishwasankarcubing
31.  9.82 BradenTheMagician
32.  9.94 MrKuba600
33.  10.15 sean_cut4
33.  10.15 AdrianCubing
35.  10.21 wearephamily1719
36.  10.33 Liam Wadek
37.  10.35 NewoMinx
38.  10.39 Shadowjockey
39.  10.40 DGCubes
40.  10.42 typeman5
41.  10.44 FaLoL
42.  10.47 NathanaelCubes
42.  10.47 ichcubegerne
44.  10.50 GenTheThief
45.  10.51 G2013
46.  10.58 Keroma12
47.  10.69 Keenan Johnson
48.  10.74 FishyIshy
49.  10.81 2017LAMB06
50.  10.93 abhijat
51.  10.96 BMcCl1
52.  11.06 Kylegadj
53.  11.21 GTGil
54.  11.25 MattP98
55.  11.27 fun at the joy
56.  11.28 MichaelNielsen
57.  11.32 Boris McCoy
58.  11.49 MCuber
59.  11.68 Imran Rahman
60.  11.75 Fred Lang
61.  11.83 Julio974
62.  11.84 sigalig
63.  11.89 VJW
64.  11.96 Cooki348
65.  12.01 xyzzy
66.  12.17 Raymos Castillo
67.  12.19 cheaj99
68.  12.23 d2polld
69.  12.35 20luky3
70.  12.37 JLSH
71.  12.97 Aadil ali
72.  13.16 Antto Pitkänen
73.  13.35 abunickabhi
74.  13.42 pizzacrust
75.  13.45 trangium
76.  13.58 midnightcuberx
77.  13.69 the dnf master
78.  13.71 NintendoCuber
79.  13.93 Cuz Red
80.  14.19 lumes2121
81.  14.33 begiuli65
82.  14.39 VauZed
83.  14.47 Ghost Cuber
84.  14.57 PingPongCuber
85.  14.58 ican97
86.  15.04 Ali161102
87.  15.20 VIBE_ZT
88.  15.21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
89.  15.27 pjk
90.  15.29 FLS99
91.  15.43 thatkid
92.  15.48 Comvat
93.  15.49 jake.levine
94.  15.56 DNF_Cuber
95.  15.62 breadears
96.  15.76 Kal-Flo
97.  16.00 TheCuber12345
98.  16.32 Delta Phi
99.  16.33 50ph14
100.  16.36 HippieCuber
101.  16.54 Nika
102.  16.60 Bilbo7
103.  16.81 nevinscph
104.  16.84 Mat XD
105.  16.99 joshsailscga
106.  17.19 wimb64
107.  17.87 revaldoah
108.  17.91 Petri Krzywacki
109.  18.11 CreationUniverse
110.  18.39 LittleLumos
111.  18.81 MarkA64
112.  18.91 Heath Flick
113.  19.01 TheSlykrCubr
114.  19.14 Lewis
115.  19.33 GAN CUBER
116.  19.80 ryan_soh
117.  19.98 Mike Hughey
118.  20.49 anna4f
119.  21.47 filmip
120.  21.58 TheEpicCuber
121.  22.30 Jrg
122.  22.64 Milonatr108
123.  22.76 ImmolatedMarmoset
124.  23.15 freshcuber.de
125.  23.31 MJS Cubing
126.  23.53 sporteisvogel
127.  23.59 Ash Lakh
128.  24.20 One Wheel
129.  24.29 swburk
130.  25.09 anderson_1231
131.  26.15 Zaphod42
132.  27.28 HelloKIMKIM
133.  27.58 Rubika-37-021204
134.  27.59 PCCuber
135.  27.67 Swamp347
136.  28.91 Jorjais
137.  29.13 flyingk
138.  29.41 KP-20359
139.  31.04 Jacck
140.  34.78 calotret
141.  37.04 MatsBergsten
142.  41.64 Akram Hayajneh
143.  42.22 VPT
144.  45.69 Joshua smith the cuber
145.  49.25 Sarthak Hingankar
146.  50.93 RebuiltAwsome
147.  52.70 Thomas Water
148.  1:02.45 cougarscratch
149.  1:07.85 Curtis
150.  1:29.13 Wes Poly


*4x4x4*(81)
1.  31.48 wuque man
2.  32.71 OriginalUsername
3.  32.94 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  33.12 BrianJ
5.  33.31 Micah Morrison
6.  33.51 NewoMinx
7.  34.08 Khairur Rachim
8.  34.36 FaLoL
9.  34.37 Heewon Seo
10.  34.82 ichcubegerne
11.  35.22 MrKuba600
12.  35.60 JoXCuber
13.  36.08 BradenTheMagician
14.  36.14 Luke Garrett
15.  37.16 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16.  38.06 MCuber
17.  39.55 Rubadcar
18.  39.83 PratikKhannaSkewb
19.  39.90 jihu1011
20.  40.71 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  42.59 Christopher Fandrich
22.  42.73 MattP98
23.  42.78 fun at the joy
24.  44.11 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  44.19 Isaac Latta
26.  45.78 DGCubes
27.  46.15 NathanaelCubes
28.  46.56 thatkid
29.  46.96 sean_cut4
30.  47.31 BMcCl1
31.  47.94 sigalig
32.  48.06 abunickabhi
33.  48.07 Cooki348
34.  48.28 nevinscph
35.  49.72 Antto Pitkänen
36.  49.80 begiuli65
37.  50.28 xyzzy
38.  50.97 Boris McCoy
39.  51.28 pizzacrust
40.  51.75 jake.levine
41.  51.97 Raymos Castillo
42.  52.07 joshsailscga
43.  52.20 Liam Wadek
44.  52.67 wearephamily1719
45.  54.35 lumes2121
46.  55.54 VJW
47.  55.60 VIBE_ZT
48.  57.29 Ali161102
49.  57.95 Eamon
50.  1:00.26 breadears
51.  1:02.10 FLS99
52.  1:02.31 Julio974
52.  1:02.31 NintendoCuber
54.  1:02.57 d2polld
55.  1:03.54 LittleLumos
56.  1:05.35 Bilbo7
57.  1:05.69 revaldoah
58.  1:06.91 Cuz Red
59.  1:06.92 Comvat
60.  1:09.73 VauZed
61.  1:12.28 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  1:12.85 DNF_Cuber
63.  1:16.78 Petri Krzywacki
64.  1:19.30 TheSlykrCubr
65.  1:22.33 One Wheel
66.  1:23.38 Delta Phi
67.  1:25.95 Lewis
68.  1:34.18 Mike Hughey
69.  1:38.01 freshcuber.de
70.  1:43.29 Rubika-37-021204
71.  1:45.17 Jacck
72.  1:45.23 sporteisvogel
73.  1:46.18 HippieCuber
74.  1:55.65 Milonatr108
75.  1:57.24 KP-20359
76.  2:01.18 swburk
77.  2:02.78 MatsBergsten
78.  2:06.83 Zaphod42
79.  2:11.57 Akram Hayajneh
80.  2:18.45 HelloKIMKIM
81.  2:56.73 PCCuber


*5x5x5*(60)
1.  56.79 OriginalUsername
2.  59.15 Dream Cubing
3.  1:02.48 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:02.64 Micah Morrison
5.  1:02.68 riz3ndrr
6.  1:03.16 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:04.36 FaLoL
8.  1:06.92 JoXCuber
9.  1:11.51 vishwasankarcubing
10.  1:11.53 ichcubegerne
11.  1:11.67 sigalig
12.  1:13.25 MrKuba600
13.  1:13.45 jihu1011
14.  1:14.07 fun at the joy
15.  1:14.93 Luke Garrett
16.  1:19.76 xyzzy
17.  1:21.09 jake.levine
18.  1:21.20 nevinscph
19.  1:22.15 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:24.93 DGCubes
21.  1:26.89 Christopher Fandrich
22.  1:27.27 sean_cut4
23.  1:29.35 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  1:29.99 BMcCl1
25.  1:30.11 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:34.80 MattP98
27.  1:36.84 Cooki348
28.  1:43.08 NathanaelCubes
29.  1:43.53 Boris McCoy
30.  1:45.29 Hunter Eric Deardurff
31.  1:47.30 breadears
32.  1:48.06 NintendoCuber
33.  1:50.38 topppits
34.  1:51.45 joshsailscga
35.  1:53.07 Ali161102
36.  1:56.05 Liam Wadek
37.  1:57.05 VIBE_ZT
38.  2:01.22 Bilbo7
39.  2:02.13 LittleLumos
40.  2:02.79 thatkid
41.  2:07.16 FLS99
42.  2:13.17 d2polld
43.  2:16.21 DNF_Cuber
44.  2:17.36 One Wheel
45.  2:17.45 Lewis
46.  2:27.11 revaldoah
47.  2:30.28 Jrg
48.  2:41.51 Petri Krzywacki
49.  2:45.94 Jacck
50.  2:47.72 Rubika-37-021204
51.  2:54.09 thomas.sch
52.  2:56.74 sporteisvogel
53.  3:05.30 TheSlykrCubr
54.  3:21.86 freshcuber.de
55.  3:27.47 KP-20359
56.  3:41.18 Akram Hayajneh
57.  4:02.35 MatsBergsten
58.  DNF BrianJ
58.  DNF abunickabhi
58.  DNF pizzacrust


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:46.13 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.88 NewoMinx
3.  1:55.86 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:57.97 JoXCuber
5.  2:05.13 FaLoL
6.  2:06.54 OriginalUsername
7.  2:16.13 Keroma12
8.  2:27.02 xyzzy
9.  2:31.92 jake.levine
10.  2:32.14 nevinscph
11.  2:37.37 MrKuba600
12.  3:06.12 sean_cut4
13.  3:09.40 MattP98
14.  3:21.09 Liam Wadek
15.  3:24.39 NathanaelCubes
16.  3:40.53 FLS99
17.  4:10.40 One Wheel
18.  4:25.32 Lewis
19.  4:53.47 Rubika-37-021204
20.  5:20.24 thomas.sch
21.  5:21.19 Jacck
22.  5:31.38 sporteisvogel
23.  5:59.56 KP-20359
24.  6:43.72 freshcuber.de
25.  6:59.20 MatsBergsten
26.  DNF pizzacrust
26.  DNF VIBE_ZT
26.  DNF Bilbo7


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:20.92 Dream Cubing
2.  2:53.99 JoXCuber
3.  2:56.87 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:04.59 OriginalUsername
5.  3:14.36 Keroma12
6.  3:14.45 jihu1011
7.  3:47.77 nevinscph
8.  3:52.94 jake.levine
9.  3:57.13 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  4:30.66 MattP98
11.  5:15.78 Liam Wadek
12.  5:17.52 NathanaelCubes
13.  6:10.52 FLS99
14.  6:45.52 Jrg
15.  7:01.77 Lewis
16.  7:14.53 Rubika-37-021204
17.  7:26.61 Jacck
18.  7:46.62 thomas.sch
19.  8:28.44 sporteisvogel
20.  9:35.92 KP-20359
21.  9:52.09 freshcuber.de
22.  DNF Bilbo7
22.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(24)
1.  2.77 BrianJ
2.  4.74 Charles Jerome
3.  5.51 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  6.88 JoXCuber
5.  6.97 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.08 OriginalUsername
7.  12.75 Bilbo7
8.  14.72 fun at the joy
9.  15.28 Dream Cubing
10.  16.39 ichcubegerne
11.  17.02 Christopher Fandrich
12.  21.05 nevinscph
13.  22.62 Mike Hughey
14.  23.50 MattP98
15.  25.04 MatsBergsten
16.  25.22 FLS99
17.  25.25 DNF_Cuber
18.  36.44 Jacck
19.  36.47 LittleLumos
20.  37.53 joshsailscga
21.  50.47 PCCuber
22.  1:24.08 Delta Phi
23.  1:32.53 freshcuber.de
24.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(23)
1.  19.47 G2013
2.  32.17 Keroma12
3.  38.24 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  49.40 MattP98
5.  55.83 revaldoah
6.  1:00.53 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:16.03 MatsBergsten
8.  1:24.67 nevinscph
9.  1:27.39 FLS99
10.  1:29.67 thatkid
11.  1:32.34 filmip
12.  1:34.34 ichcubegerne
13.  1:35.65 LittleLumos
14.  1:45.70 Micah Morrison
15.  2:05.89 Mike Hughey
16.  2:35.30 Jacck
17.  3:09.69 anna4f
18.  4:42.12 d2polld
19.  9:04.71 freshcuber.de
20.  DNF ican97
20.  DNF fun at the joy
20.  DNF PCCuber
20.  DNF Delta Phi


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:55.69 Keroma12
2.  4:54.96 nevinscph
3.  6:33.02 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  7:20.41 LittleLumos
5.  8:10.57 Jacck
6.  13:56.47 filmip
7.  DNF Ali161102


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  9:49.78 nevinscph
2.  19:11.94 LittleLumos
3.  20:21.98 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  26:32.04 nevinscph
2.  34:33.03 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  28/33 57:00 Keroma12
2.  8/10 38:11 nevinscph
3.  2/2 7:04 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  2/2 8:41 filmip
5.  3/4 16:32 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(76)
1.  11.28 Luke Garrett
2.  11.64 BrianJ
3.  11.69 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  12.43 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  12.44 Khairur Rachim
6.  13.05 NathanaelCubes
7.  13.20 wuque man
8.  13.92 OriginalUsername
9.  14.02 Dream Cubing
10.  14.11 Eamon
11.  14.32 Charles Jerome
12.  14.61 PratikKhannaSkewb
13.  14.90 RealNaoh
14.  15.40 ichcubegerne
15.  15.87 2017LAMB06
16.  16.11 jihu1011
17.  16.44 RedstoneTim
18.  17.00 vishwasankarcubing
19.  17.06 G2013
20.  17.14 Christopher Fandrich
21.  17.39 JoXCuber
22.  17.57 Rubadcar
23.  17.65 MrKuba600
24.  17.75 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  18.10 midnightcuberx
26.  18.11 FaLoL
27.  18.37 typeman5
28.  18.39 MCuber
29.  18.42 BradenTheMagician
30.  19.19 sean_cut4
31.  19.20 AdrianCubing
32.  19.41 DGCubes
33.  20.02 fun at the joy
34.  20.21 BraydenTheCuber
35.  20.63 sigalig
36.  21.54 Liam Wadek
37.  23.57 Delta Phi
38.  23.64 ican97
39.  23.75 trangium
40.  24.09 GAN CUBER
41.  24.53 Cooki348
42.  24.75 VIBE_ZT
43.  24.80 Comvat
44.  26.14 joshsailscga
45.  26.32 d2polld
46.  26.57 Julio974
47.  26.85 lumes2121
48.  26.93 MattP98
49.  27.25 pizzacrust
50.  27.55 revaldoah
51.  27.64 nevinscph
52.  29.40 Raymos Castillo
53.  29.42 Ghost Cuber
54.  29.63 BMcCl1
55.  31.76 DNF_Cuber
56.  31.85 the dnf master
57.  33.28 Aadil ali
58.  33.93 breadears
59.  36.01 FLS99
60.  36.21 Swamp347
61.  37.57 Bilbo7
62.  37.68 freshcuber.de
63.  38.60 ryan_soh
64.  40.65 TheSlykrCubr
65.  41.18 Mike Hughey
66.  43.34 One Wheel
67.  43.76 LittleLumos
68.  43.82 NintendoCuber
69.  49.69 Milonatr108
70.  51.05 HippieCuber
71.  52.65 sporteisvogel
72.  1:01.44 Jacck
73.  1:20.62 Rubika-37-021204
74.  1:28.30 Akram Hayajneh
75.  3:26.27 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF Wes Poly


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  29.59 OriginalUsername
2.  41.82 Mat XD
3.  48.25 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:51.45 One Wheel
5.  2:17.17 Christopher Fandrich


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  31.72 fun at the joy
2.  33.98 ichcubegerne
3.  59.84 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:03.61 MrKuba600
5.  1:19.70 FLS99
6.  1:26.04 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:33.66 Wes Poly
8.  1:48.59 Jacck
9.  2:11.89 freshcuber.de
10.  2:15.56 MatsBergsten
11.  DNF JoXCuber
11.  DNF Julio974


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  23.33 (22, 25, 23) Cale S
2.  24.00 (23, 23, 26) Mrauo
3.  33.00 (35, 37, 27) ryan_soh


Spoiler



4.  DNF (DNF, 55, 35) Delta Phi
4.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) DNF_Cuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(44)
1.  47.31 Heewon Seo
2.  47.76 JoXCuber
3.  47.97 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.84 OriginalUsername
5.  50.00 Christopher Fandrich
6.  50.03 Dream Cubing
7.  51.37 BrianJ
8.  51.80 MrKuba600
9.  52.67 riz3ndrr
10.  52.76 Micah Morrison
11.  53.47 ichcubegerne
12.  53.82 PratikKhannaSkewb
13.  55.54 BradenTheMagician
14.  58.29 DGCubes
15.  1:01.09 sean_cut4
16.  1:10.57 joshsailscga
17.  1:12.36 nevinscph
18.  1:13.20 Cooki348
19.  1:13.40 BMcCl1
20.  1:18.57 VIBE_ZT
21.  1:24.17 d2polld
22.  1:31.13 FLS99
23.  1:31.45 LittleLumos
24.  1:33.36 Comvat
25.  1:33.97 Julio974
26.  1:34.77 Delta Phi
27.  1:35.14 Eamon
28.  1:37.58 Heath Flick
29.  1:37.88 NintendoCuber
30.  1:40.41 breadears
31.  1:40.61 lumes2121
32.  1:43.83 DNF_Cuber
33.  1:45.10 trangium
34.  1:51.21 Lewis
35.  1:54.54 the dnf master
36.  1:56.38 TheSlykrCubr
37.  2:13.50 Rubika-37-021204
38.  2:20.12 Milonatr108
39.  2:29.82 freshcuber.de
40.  2:33.64 Jacck
41.  2:35.85 HippieCuber
42.  3:06.78 MatsBergsten
43.  4:04.46 Akram Hayajneh
44.  4:11.92 PCCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(27)
1.  1:47.04 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.83 OriginalUsername
3.  1:58.71 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  2:02.51 MrKuba600
5.  2:05.27 JoXCuber
6.  2:13.99 Christopher Fandrich
7.  2:19.96 ichcubegerne
8.  2:30.50 MCuber
9.  2:34.11 nevinscph
10.  2:36.54 BMcCl1
11.  2:38.63 sean_cut4
12.  2:45.10 joshsailscga
13.  2:55.41 Cooki348
14.  3:18.76 breadears
15.  3:29.05 d2polld
16.  3:35.71 LittleLumos
17.  3:39.70 FLS99
18.  3:40.84 DNF_Cuber
19.  4:37.58 Lewis
20.  4:50.08 TheSlykrCubr
21.  5:05.56 freshcuber.de
22.  5:06.07 Comvat
23.  5:09.31 Akram Hayajneh
24.  5:27.75 Rubika-37-021204
25.  5:50.50 Jacck
26.  6:34.41 HippieCuber
27.  6:54.50 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)
1.  3:39.88 OriginalUsername
2.  3:55.99 Dream Cubing
3.  4:04.71 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:04.83 JoXCuber
5.  4:27.57 MrKuba600
6.  5:22.66 nevinscph
7.  8:04.62 FLS99
8.  9:18.30 Lewis
9.  11:10.98 freshcuber.de
10.  11:27.37 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:24.49 JoXCuber
2.  6:31.93 OriginalUsername
3.  6:49.12 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  7:07.36 ichcubegerne
5.  8:27.39 MrKuba600
6.  9:11.69 nevinscph
7.  10:08.21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
8.  11:33.22 Antto Pitkänen
9.  14:09.85 FLS99
10.  16:57.84 Lewis
11.  18:45.28 Rubika-37-021204
12.  22:36.37 freshcuber.de


*Clock*(41)
1.  4.40 Yunhooooo
2.  4.69 JChambers13
3.  5.63 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.98 sean_ot
5.  6.40 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.85 Liam Wadek
7.  7.34 NewoMinx
8.  8.09 BradenTheMagician
9.  8.13 50ph14
10.  8.21 Kit Clement
11.  8.23 MattP98
12.  9.06 OriginalUsername
13.  9.43 fun at the joy
14.  9.75 ImmolatedMarmoset
15.  9.89 MCuber
16.  10.08 JoXCuber
17.  10.49 Luke Garrett
18.  10.99 sean_cut4
19.  11.64 Cale S
20.  12.05 VIBE_ZT
21.  12.09 ichcubegerne
22.  12.34 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23.  12.38 DGCubes
24.  12.97 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  13.58 Antto Pitkänen
26.  14.22 FLS99
27.  14.29 revaldoah
28.  16.24 Comvat
29.  16.97 HelloKIMKIM
30.  17.80 freshcuber.de
31.  18.77 Delta Phi
32.  20.17 Lewis
33.  21.69 Mike Hughey
34.  23.99 nevinscph
35.  25.01 sporteisvogel
36.  26.42 d2polld
37.  27.73 Jacck
38.  31.50 Julio974
39.  49.85 MatsBergsten
40.  58.82 midnightcuberx
41.  3:31.23 Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  41.31 Heewon Seo
2.  42.80 NewoMinx
3.  50.69 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  51.80 BrianJ
5.  53.22 MrKuba600
6.  53.80 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  54.89 OriginalUsername
8.  57.27 MCuber
9.  57.95 Luke Garrett
10.  1:06.15 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:10.38 ichcubegerne
12.  1:12.00 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  1:20.14 JoXCuber
14.  1:25.42 Christopher Fandrich
15.  1:27.65 50ph14
16.  1:31.85 Delta Phi
17.  1:36.82 nevinscph
18.  1:41.49 VIBE_ZT
19.  2:00.57 Bilbo7
20.  2:06.73 jake.levine
21.  2:10.44 Lewis
22.  2:18.30 DNF_Cuber
23.  2:18.71 FLS99
24.  2:26.45 Julio974
25.  2:33.05 One Wheel
26.  2:45.93 HippieCuber
27.  3:17.69 Jacck
28.  3:23.41 sporteisvogel
29.  3:28.69 freshcuber.de
30.  3:40.15 thomas.sch
31.  4:48.09 Rubika-37-021204
32.  6:55.58 qwr
33.  DNF GAN CUBER
33.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
33.  DNF Liam Wadek
33.  DNF Boris McCoy


*Pyraminx*(59)
1.  2.44 DGCubes
2.  2.63 50ph14
3.  2.64 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.82 Heath Flick
5.  2.83 MichaelNielsen
6.  2.84 Charles Jerome
7.  3.09 Cooki348
8.  3.14 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  3.30 BradenTheMagician
10.  3.51 BrianJ
11.  3.77 Rubadcar
12.  3.78 Christopher Fandrich
13.  3.82 Ghost Cuber
14.  4.06 OriginalUsername
15.  4.25 MCuber
16.  4.26 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  4.69 NewoMinx
18.  4.91 JoXCuber
18.  4.91 wearephamily1719
20.  4.98 VIBE_ZT
21.  5.00 Boris McCoy
22.  5.06 Luke Garrett
23.  5.18 BraydenTheCuber
24.  5.51 Antto Pitkänen
25.  5.67 NathanaelCubes
26.  5.87 Raymos Castillo
27.  6.16 ichcubegerne
28.  6.18 sean_cut4
29.  6.32 fun at the joy
30.  6.53 NintendoCuber
31.  6.59 Liam Wadek
32.  6.79 Julio974
33.  6.80 MattP98
34.  6.88 jihu1011
35.  7.17 begiuli65
36.  7.18 FaLoL
37.  7.25 midnightcuberx
38.  7.53 Lewis
39.  8.29 Dream Cubing
40.  8.38 Joshua smith the cuber
41.  9.23 abunickabhi
42.  9.43 FLS99
43.  10.22 Mike Hughey
44.  10.23 HelloKIMKIM
45.  10.34 Hunter Eric Deardurff
46.  11.05 sporteisvogel
47.  11.11 TheCuber12345
48.  11.47 nevinscph
49.  11.50 DNF_Cuber
50.  11.98 Zaphod42
51.  12.05 d2polld
52.  12.63 Akram Hayajneh
53.  13.65 freshcuber.de
54.  14.44 Jacck
55.  16.19 HippieCuber
56.  16.82 Rubika-37-021204
57.  16.97 TheSlykrCubr
58.  17.28 flyingk
59.  31.55 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(50)
1.  7.61 Oxzowachi
2.  7.83 Christopher Fandrich
3.  10.50 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  10.71 riz3ndrr
5.  10.79 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  10.81 thecubingwizard
7.  11.84 BrianJ
8.  12.02 Micah Morrison
9.  12.94 BradenTheMagician
10.  13.14 GTGil
11.  13.28 Kylegadj
12.  13.72 BraydenTheCuber
13.  13.85 MrKuba600
14.  14.02 NewoMinx
15.  14.41 ichcubegerne
16.  14.51 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
17.  14.78 Luke Garrett
18.  14.83 MCuber
19.  15.29 fun at the joy
20.  15.91 NathanaelCubes
21.  16.42 JoXCuber
22.  16.49 OriginalUsername
23.  17.13 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  17.23 NintendoCuber
25.  17.31 50ph14
26.  17.50 Boris McCoy
27.  17.77 Antto Pitkänen
28.  18.46 DGCubes
29.  18.62 VIBE_ZT
30.  19.73 Dream Cubing
31.  20.15 wearephamily1719
32.  20.65 20luky3
33.  22.20 MattP98
34.  23.54 Comvat
35.  27.83 Julio974
36.  28.26 the dnf master
37.  28.88 Heath Flick
38.  32.85 Raymos Castillo
39.  40.23 Liam Wadek
40.  40.64 DNF_Cuber
41.  42.04 Lewis
42.  49.44 nevinscph
43.  51.15 Mike Hughey
44.  53.30 FLS99
45.  1:03.23 Zaphod42
46.  1:12.31 Jacck
47.  1:14.26 sporteisvogel
48.  1:15.36 filmip
49.  3:35.18 MatsBergsten
50.  4:10.64 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(57)
1.  2.14 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.46 riz3ndrr
3.  2.95 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  3.31 Rubadcar
5.  3.41 Cale S
6.  3.80 MrKuba600
7.  4.30 OriginalUsername
8.  4.34 sean_cut4
9.  4.37 VIBE_ZT
10.  4.68 Kylegadj
11.  4.70 Antto Pitkänen
12.  4.72 BrianJ
13.  4.78 NewoMinx
14.  5.33 d2polld
15.  5.39 BradenTheMagician
16.  5.54 50ph14
17.  5.65 Boris McCoy
18.  5.95 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  6.17 Julio974
20.  6.29 ichcubegerne
21.  6.41 DGCubes
22.  6.46 MattP98
23.  6.59 Raymos Castillo
24.  6.60 JoXCuber
25.  6.80 Micah Morrison
26.  7.14 Dream Cubing
27.  7.29 Christopher Fandrich
28.  7.42 Liam Wadek
29.  7.45 Luke Garrett
30.  7.47 midnightcuberx
31.  7.55 cheaj99
32.  7.64 NathanaelCubes
33.  8.14 abunickabhi
34.  8.49 Lewis
35.  8.61 wearephamily1719
36.  8.63 MCuber
37.  9.84 Comvat
38.  10.30 fun at the joy
39.  10.74 Milonatr108
40.  11.03 HelloKIMKIM
41.  11.17 Heath Flick
42.  11.50 NintendoCuber
43.  11.96 FLS99
44.  12.06 Hunter Eric Deardurff
45.  12.80 Delta Phi
46.  15.77 nevinscph
47.  16.30 Zaphod42
48.  16.57 TheCuber12345
49.  18.27 Rubika-37-021204
50.  18.31 Jacck
51.  18.86 Akram Hayajneh
52.  19.36 freshcuber.de
53.  20.96 DNF_Cuber
54.  25.91 HippieCuber
55.  27.85 sporteisvogel
56.  29.61 MatsBergsten
57.  1:20.64 PCCuber


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  24.48 DGCubes
2.  27.74 MrKuba600
3.  31.43 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  32.11 ichcubegerne
5.  32.41 JoXCuber
6.  33.83 BrianJ
7.  35.58 BradenTheMagician
8.  41.14 VIBE_ZT
9.  44.36 abunickabhi
10.  46.32 Lewis
11.  51.37 Julio974
12.  1:19.48 Akram Hayajneh
13.  1:38.18 thomas.sch
14.  1:41.99 FLS99
15.  1:52.74 freshcuber.de
16.  2:34.90 MatsBergsten
17.  2:41.72 qwr


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  3:52.86 MrKuba600
2.  3:57.77 Micah Morrison
3.  4:06.72 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:18.41 BrianJ
5.  4:36.85 ichcubegerne
6.  4:50.92 BradenTheMagician
7.  6:37.85 VIBE_ZT
8.  8:48.89 FLS99
9.  9:42.60 Lewis
10.  10:37.97 d2polld


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  7.46 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.55 BMcCl1
3.  10.14 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  10.85 JoXCuber
5.  12.24 vishwasankarcubing
6.  13.05 ichcubegerne
7.  14.76 BradenTheMagician
8.  19.59 VIBE_ZT
9.  20.52 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  24.42 Julio974
11.  31.16 Mike Hughey
12.  32.11 Lewis
13.  32.81 FLS99
14.  41.31 freshcuber.de
15.  43.81 Rubika-37-021204
16.  44.98 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  30.96 DGCubes
2.  32.25 ichcubegerne
3.  40.25 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  42.23 JoXCuber
5.  44.39 VIBE_ZT
6.  56.16 Julio974
7.  1:19.78 Lewis
8.  1:20.69 Jacck
9.  1:25.99 freshcuber.de
10.  1:37.54 One Wheel
11.  2:13.45 FLS99


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  9.05 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  22.99 ichcubegerne
3.  40.42 FLS99


Spoiler



4.  41.75 freshcuber.de
5.  42.04 MatsBergsten
6.  3:43.36 Jacck
7.  DNF Julio974


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  45.30 xyzzy
2.  DNF FLS99
2.  DNF Jacck

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  17.53 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.48 ichcubegerne
3.  25.01 Valken


Spoiler



4.  34.92 joshsailscga
5.  51.16 JoXCuber
6.  52.78 FLS99
7.  53.01 VIBE_ZT
8.  55.33 Christopher Fandrich
9.  1:04.29 Lewis
10.  1:15.33 Akram Hayajneh
11.  1:52.37 freshcuber.de
12.  5:17.58 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:24.75 Kit Clement
2.  3:26.84 VIBE_ZT
3.  4:49.36 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(170)
1.  891 OriginalUsername
2.  844 JoXCuber
3.  808 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  762 MrKuba600
5.  719 Dream Cubing
6.  715 BrianJ
7.  699 Christopher Fandrich
8.  692 BradenTheMagician
9.  626 Luke Garrett
10.  609 Khairur Rachim
11.  580 DGCubes
12.  571 PratikKhannaSkewb
13.  565 sean_cut4
14.  546 nevinscph
15.  530 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  527 Charles Jerome
17.  523 NathanaelCubes
17.  523 VIBE_ZT
19.  515 NewoMinx
20.  511 MattP98
21.  495 MCuber
22.  493 Micah Morrison
23.  481 fun at the joy
24.  475 Rubadcar
25.  471 Liam Wadek
26.  464 FLS99
27.  457 riz3ndrr
27.  457 jihu1011
29.  453 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
30.  414 wuque man
31.  405 Julio974
32.  392 Cooki348
33.  379 BMcCl1
34.  378 Eamon
35.  370 Brendyn Dunagan
36.  367 d2polld
37.  365 BraydenTheCuber
38.  361 FaLoL
39.  360 vishwasankarcubing
40.  355 Boris McCoy
41.  354 Raymos Castillo
42.  349 Antto Pitkänen
43.  346 Heewon Seo
44.  336 sigalig
45.  333 Cale S
46.  332 DNF_Cuber
46.  332 wearephamily1719
48.  325 Lewis
49.  314 50ph14
50.  308 NintendoCuber
51.  305 xyzzy
52.  294 tJardigradHe
52.  294 Kylegadj
54.  283 Jacck
55.  279 Oxzowachi
56.  278 abunickabhi
57.  275 midnightcuberx
58.  273 Comvat
59.  269 joshsailscga
60.  267 RealNaoh
61.  262 Delta Phi
61.  262 AdrianCubing
63.  257 LittleLumos
64.  256 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  245 freshcuber.de
66.  240 KardTrickKid_YT
67.  238 Keroma12
68.  237 GTGil
69.  229 MichaelNielsen
69.  229 Isaac Latta
71.  226 jake.levine
72.  225 Bilbo7
73.  224 typeman5
74.  220 the dnf master
75.  214 lumes2121
76.  212 breadears
77.  205 Ali161102
78.  202 G2013
79.  201 Shadowjockey
80.  195 MatsBergsten
81.  193 begiuli65
82.  184 Mike Hughey
82.  184 thecubingwizard
84.  182 trangium
85.  180 Aadil ali
86.  178 Rubika-37-021204
87.  175 Mat XD
88.  174 pizzacrust
88.  174 cheaj99
90.  173 Cuz Red
91.  171 Fred Lang
91.  171 revaldoah
91.  171 2017LAMB06
94.  169 thatkid
95.  158 TheSlykrCubr
96.  156 Heath Flick
96.  156 sporteisvogel
98.  151 gottagitgud
99.  149 Varun Mohanraj
100.  148 Ghost Cuber
101.  146 One Wheel
102.  144 VauZed
103.  140 Legomanz
104.  138 HelloKIMKIM
105.  137 HippieCuber
106.  136 Milonatr108
107.  131 VJW
108.  126 TheCuber12345
109.  120 ican97
110.  118 GAN CUBER
111.  110 GenTheThief
112.  108 20luky3
113.  107 Keenan Johnson
114.  106 FishyIshy
115.  104 abhijat
116.  96 ryan_soh
117.  95 Imran Rahman
118.  90 Akram Hayajneh
119.  87 Petri Krzywacki
119.  87 JLSH
119.  87 Jrg
122.  86 Nika
123.  85 filmip
124.  79 Zaphod42
125.  75 MLGCubez
126.  72 KP-20359
126.  72 Ash Lakh
128.  70 PingPongCuber
129.  67 thomas.sch
130.  65 pjk
131.  64 RedstoneTim
132.  61 ImmolatedMarmoset
132.  61 MJS Cubing
134.  59 Caleb Rogers
135.  58 Kal-Flo
135.  58 TheEpicCuber
137.  55 Kit Clement
138.  52 PCCuber
139.  51 anna4f
140.  49 qwr
141.  48 wimb64
142.  45 CreationUniverse
143.  44 Joshua smith the cuber
144.  43 Yunhooooo
144.  43 MarkA64
146.  42 JChambers13
147.  41 MartinN13
148.  40 sean_ot
148.  40 Swamp347
150.  35 swburk
151.  33 topppits
152.  26 flyingk
152.  26 Jorjais
154.  24 anderson_1231
155.  23 SpeedCuber6304
156.  22 f_roerick
157.  21 Sato Hikaru
158.  19 Chris Van Der Brink
158.  19 Sapphire Cubing
158.  19 Wes Poly
161.  15 Mrauo
162.  14 calotret
163.  13 Valken
164.  12 OriEy
165.  11 Curtis
165.  11 VPT
167.  9 Sarthak Hingankar
168.  8 RebuiltAwsome
169.  7 Thomas Water
170.  6 cougarscratch


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2020)

170 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 38!

That means our winner this week is *FaLoL!* Congratulations!!


----------

